# Gears



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2014)

B&W seems to be the best for these photos.

1) This was on the spillway of the lake




2) Close up of the gears



3) Gears that open the spillway



4) All lined up.



5) Gears on a train wheel.



6) Bicycle gears, a little worn.


----------



## jenko (Feb 23, 2014)

My favorite is #3. I like the silhouette of the person in the background and how it is framed. 

To be honest, the compositions feel a little weak to me, especially 1&2. #'s 3-5 are stronger compositions.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2014)

jenko said:


> My favorite is #3. I like the silhouette of the person in the background and how it is framed.
> 
> To be honest, the compositions feel a little weak to me, especially 1&2. #'s 3-5 are stronger compositions.



Thanks jenko. I would agree that #3 is probably the best of this set. Not my best work on this set, but was noticing the theme. Something to revisit later in the spring or summer.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 23, 2014)

My vote goes to 3 & 5. I like #4 also, but I think it might benefit to crop a bit off the top....what bothers me about it, is that horizontal bar and the little bit of sky that shows within it on the left.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice shots. 3,5,6 in that order


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Dagwood56. On #4, you mean something like this?

#4 cropped tighter.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Nice shots. 3,5,6 in that order



Thanks Rick.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Ron, I know contrast is a matter of taste, but how about bumping it up a notch on 1 and 2 and a tighter crop on 2

View attachment 67337


----------



## sashbar (Feb 23, 2014)

No 3 - good use of perspective


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 23, 2014)

3,4 and 5 for me.Theses are cool.Good eye Ron and I agree about the B&W being the best.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 23, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Thanks Dagwood56. On #4, you mean something like this?
> 
> #4 cropped tighter.
> 
> View attachment 67331



Yes, I think it works better this way. Now I look into the scene, rather than getting fixated on that bar.


----------



## EOV (Feb 23, 2014)

1&2 lack that interest I usually look for and the fence is a bit distracting. 3 is by far my favorite, it just gives an industrial feel to me or a sense that the gear has purpose or something I can't really convey right now. I also like the edit on 4. Which reservoir where you at?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2014)

sashbar said:


> No 3 - good use of perspective



Thank you sashbar



DarkShadow said:


> 3,4 and 5 for me.Theses are cool.Good eye Ron and I agree about the B&W being the best.



Thank you DarkShadow



EOV said:


> 1&2 lack that interest I usually look for and the fence is a bit distracting. 3 is by far my favorite, it just gives an industrial feel to me or a sense that the gear has purpose or something I can't really convey right now. I also like the edit on 4. Which reservoir where you at?



Thank you EOV. I was at Lake Overholser in OKC, OK.


----------



## timor (Feb 24, 2014)

For me is #3 the best as well and I think, that #4 has more potential.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 24, 2014)

timor said:


> For me is #3 the best as well and I think, that #4 has more potential.



Thanks timor. What do you think #4 needs for improvement?


----------



## timor (Feb 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > For me is #3 the best as well and I think, that #4 has more potential.
> ...


Maybe just different angle: more gears, less fence .


----------



## ronlane (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay, I can try that on my next trip over there. (Luckily it's close)


----------



## timor (Feb 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Okay, I can try that on my next trip over there. (Luckily it's close)


Maybe take a tripod and go for a max DoF with a little longer lens to eliminate surroundings.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 24, 2014)

timor said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I can try that on my next trip over there. (Luckily it's close)
> ...



I can try it but was using 70-200mm f/4 at f4 arleady. All I have is to zoom in.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2014)

I missed this post somehow. Yeah, #3 really is the best one on this set, especially with the figure in the background--that *really* makes the shot.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 24, 2014)

Like 3. The larger I made it, the better it got.   Good set.  Ed


----------



## ronlane (Feb 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I missed this post somehow. Yeah, #3 really is the best one on this set, especially with the figure in the background--that *really* makes the shot.



Thanks Derrel. I'm laughing because the "figure" is the shadow of another one of these "gears", see photo #2.



oldhippy said:


> Like 3. The larger I made it, the better it got.   Good set.  Ed



Thanks oldhippy. So if I went back to the original and made it full size instead of limiting it to 1000 pixel on the long side, it would be amazing then  [May have to think about a medium format or borrow 30+ mp body and reshoot it then ]


----------

